# http://google.atcomet.com/b/ homepage



## akakyla (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello

My homepage on firefox always reverts to the above page. Even when I type in my desired homepage, it just changes to the above the next time I open firefox.

This started when I downloaded bitcomet, but then I uninstalled it for this homepage hijacking reason but the homepage is still affected. I even uninstalled and reinstalled firefox , but it didn't help.

Spyware doctor and Spysweeper don't detect anything wrong.

Any help from anyone would be massively appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## akakyla (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Cybertech 

Thank you very much for your reply and help. Here id the logfile.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 06:20:03, on 06/01/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\HControl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\HSFPWCFG.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\LAUNCH~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Nokia\MPAPI\MPAPI3s.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: McAfee Popup Blocker - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - c:\program files\mcafee\mps\mcpopup.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\SiSUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControl] C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\HControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HSFPWCFG.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\HSFPWCFG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Probe\AsusProb.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] "C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\LAUNCH~1.EXE" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Power_Gear] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe" 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easy-PrintToolBox] "C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PrintToolBox\BJPSMAIN.EXE" /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] "C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl05a\BrStDvPt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] "C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PcSync] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe" /NoDialog
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Startup: Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Status Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to AMV Convert Tool... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 3.75\AMVConverter\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Media Manager... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 3.75\MediaManager\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\spyware doctor\filterlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\spyware doctor\filterlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\spyware doctor\filterlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\spyware doctor\filterlsp.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F2BEC84D-3420-4A4B-B727-AA2533669EF9}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133 202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: ScsiAccess - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ScsiAccess.EXE
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 10136 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

No real malware present that I see.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: McAfee Popup Blocker - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - c:\program files\mcafee\mps\mcpopup.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Download the *HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

Let me know if that helps.


----------

